# Not New to Forum - Fly Fishing Engineer Enthusiast



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

I've just been made aware of new policies implemented by Microskiff moderators that require a minimum of 20 posts to post in the classified section. My first reaction was WTF! But, after some reflection and realizing the intent, I noticed I had been a Microskiff user since 2015 and have only ever used it for buying/selling fly fishing gear and skiffs. I'm one among many selfish users that needs to engage more. I’m part of the problem! I do want to mention, although it is not the intent of the forum, Microskiffs classified section is *top notch* and I've had extremely pleasurable experiences with everyone I've engaged with.

So without further ado, I'm a fly fishing enthusiast who grew up on the Space Coast of Florida. Started fly fishing when I was old enough to drive and park (_trespass_) wherever I could get out and wade. I graduated to a kayak, then a canoe, then eventually a bote SUP, until my first real "Microskiff" was a Gheenoe LT25 I owned for ~3 years until I moved to St. Louis. I’ve since moved back to the Space Coast and purchased a Maverick HPX-S, which is without a doubt the baddest boat I’ve ever been on.

I’ve been blessed to meet some folks around the state that have introduced me to the Everglades, Florida Keys, and North Florida fisheries that I enjoy to visit as often as I can, outside of my regular Space Coast fishing. Hit me up if you want to get on the water!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. Is the tm quick release puck on the port side of the bow trimmed to follow the contour of the boat?


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Nice. Is the tm quick release puck on the port side of the bow trimmed to follow the contour of the boat?


Yes! The puck is trimmed on the FWD face to follow the curvature of the boat.

The trolling motor puck is also positioned so that the motor shaft points directly aft, not following the curvature of the bow (angled from the boat's centerline). It's also located on the left side because the prior owner was a left canded caster (right handed stripper) which gets a little annoying if I've got the trolling motor installed and am fly fishing without a stripping bucket.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Definitely not spacecoast grass 😔


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

x2 for a fly fishing engineer! Just graduated UF and staying to do a Masters. Largely fish big bend, mostly from SUP, sometimes skiff.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm not a MBG fan, but that's a bada$$ pic


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh man, that is one pretty rig. Sick boat man.


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

gheenoekp321 said:


> Definitely not spacecoast grass 😔


You got that right.... The decline in seagrass & water quality on the Space Coast has been sad to watch the past decade


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

HunterOnFly said:


> x2 for a fly fishing engineer! Just graduated UF and staying to do a Masters. Largely fish big bend, mostly from SUP, sometimes skiff.


Love to hear it. I got my BS in Mehcanical Engineering from Florida Tech and my MSME from Washington University in STL. Wasn't always the easiest to find time to fish!


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> I'm not a MBG fan, but that's a bada$$ pic


Thank you! This photo was taken in Florida Bay while bonefishing. MBG may have some common complaints but I've had an excellent experience with my boat


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Oh man, that is one pretty rig. Sick boat man.


Thank you! I've loved every second of it. While the draft is really impressive (don't get me wrong), its actually how the boat poles that has me most impressed. I've been able to pole in any wind condition and push the most subtle of stress wakes which allows me to get really close to those laid up backcountry tarpon you don't see until the last second or those spooky bonefish on a windy day.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Reid Neal said:


> You got that right.... The decline in seagrass & water quality on the Space Coast has been sad to watch the past decade


Yes I agree just as it gets better then it falls off again... been exploring more and more around Florida due to water quality around where I live. Sweet boat btw I have an Hpx as well. (Hpx v 17 2001) if your ever around the space coast area and wanna fish give me a shout. Tight lines


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome, and sweet rig! Mechanical Engineer from Clemson here.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

bryson said:


> Welcome, and sweet rig! Mechanical Engineer from Clemson here.


Oximoron (GT RULES)


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

mwolaver said:


> Oximoron (GT RULES)


All that money for school and they didn't teach you how to spell oxymoron?🐝 Go DAWGS!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> All that money for school and they didn't teach you how to spell oxymoron?🐝 Go DAWGS!


That's funny right there. Should I change it now? Naw...


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

bryson said:


> Welcome, and sweet rig! Mechanical Engineer from Clemson here.





mwolaver said:


> Oximoron (GT RULES)





Copahee Hound said:


> All that money for school and they didn't teach you how to spell oxymoron?🐝 Go DAWGS!


ACC rivalries know no bounds!


----------



## will_shallowminded (Apr 22, 2015)

X4 for a fly fishing engineer (to be) I’m about to graduate from Embry Riddle with my bachelors in Mechanical Engineering, and my stomping grounds are also space coast! Probably see you out there soon!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Also M.E. From UF. When we fish were using fly rods almost exclusively on my boat.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome! Industrial engineer from UF here - didn't realize there were so many engineers on the forum!


----------



## Reid Neal (Nov 30, 2015)

will_shallowminded said:


> X4 for a fly fishing engineer (to be) I’m about to graduate from Embry Riddle with my bachelors in Mechanical Engineering, and my stomping grounds are also space coast! Probably see you out there soon!





flyclimber said:


> Also M.E. From UF. When we fish were using fly rods almost exclusively on my boat.





g8rfly said:


> Welcome! Industrial engineer from UF here - didn't realize there were so many engineers on the forum!


I had no clue there were so many engineers on here. Who's going to convince @iMacattack to create a nerd section?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m pretty sure the entire forum IS the nerd section! 

Civil Engineer here


----------



## python (Aug 20, 2021)

welcome!


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Great looking boat. Can’t imagine how many times you engineers measured before mounting some of that equipment!


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Til’ it was close enough 🤓


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Jack its!!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Sick cockpit! Any more pics of your ride? What colors are those?


----------

